# Los huevos están en el bol.



## Cheap Whiskey

Muy buenas, me ha surgido esta nueva duda con respecto a esta frase. ¿Cuál sería la forma correcta de decirla?

'Die Eier sind in der Schüssel' o 'Die Eier sind im Schüssel' y saber cuál es la diferencia entre una y otra.

Un saludo y gracias.


----------



## Estopa

Cheap Whiskey said:


> Muy buenas, me ha surgido esta nueva duda con respecto a esta frase. ¿Cuál sería la forma correcta de decirla?
> 
> 'Die Eier sind in der Schüssel' o 'Die Eier sind im Schüssel' y saber cuál es la diferencia entre una y otra.
> 
> Un saludo y gracias.


 
Die Schüssel => In der Schüssel (Dativo singular femenino). La preposición "in" requiere el dativo cuando indica posición/estado.

"Im Schüssel" solamente sería posible si "Schüssel" fuera de género masculino o neutro. 
P.ej. Die Eier sind im Eimer (der Eimer => im Eimer)

Lo mejor para evitar estas dudas es memorizar los sustantivos con el artículo correcto desde el primer momento.


----------



## Geviert

Hola Cheap,

algunas preposiciones alemanas (en tu ejemplo _in_) requieren o permiten la "fusión" (término exacto: _Kontraktion_) con el artículo del sustantivo relacionado (en tu ejemplo _*die *Schüssel_). En tu ejemplo, la contracción sería posible si _Schüssel _fuese masculino (_in+der= im_). Generalmente los artículos femeninos están excluidos de esta regla (las formas _dem, den, das, der_ son las típicas: am=an+dem, ins= in+das, zur= zu+der y muchas otras).


----------



## Cheap Whiskey

Ya veo! Osea que básicamente es una cuestión de genero 

Aprovecho el mensaje y pregunto una cosa relacionada. Ya sé que esa es la forma correcta pero como me gusta entender las cosas quería saber porque se utiliza 'in der Schüsseln' o 'in der Küche' en lugar de 'in die Schüsseln' o 'in die Küche'. 

Un saludo y gracias a ambos por la rápida respuesta.


----------



## Geviert

Porque la preposición en cuestión requiere el dativo. Salvo los casos donde el verbo es transitivo y requiere el caso acusativo en la preposición (im Kino/ins Kino).


----------



## Dan2

Cheap Whiskey said:


> ... quería saber porque se utiliza 'in der Schüsseln' ...


¿Qué estás tratando de decir?

_dentro del bol => in der Schüssel*__*_
_dentro de los boles => in *den* Schüssel*n*_


----------



## Estopa

Cheap Whiskey said:


> Quería saber porque se utiliza 'in der Schüsseln' o 'in der Küche' en lugar de 'in die Schüsseln' o 'in die Küche'.



En el caso de algunas preposiciones, como "in", el uso con dativo indica posición o estado, mientras que con acusativo indica movimiento, dirección.

Der Stuhl ist in der Küche (La silla está *en* la cocina)
Ich bringe den Stuhl in die Küche (Llevo la silla *a* la cocina)

Die Eier sind in der Schüssel (Los huevos están *en* el bol)
Ich lege die Eier in die Schüssel (Pongo los huevos en el bol).

In die Schüsseln sería la forma de acusativo plural (Pongo los huevos en los boles). "In der Schüsseln" es incorrecto. Si quieres usar la forma de dativo plural tendrías que decir "In *den* Schüsseln".




Geviert said:


> Porque la preposición en cuestión requiere el dativo. Salvo los casos donde el verbo es transitivo y requiere el caso acusativo en la preposición (im Kino/ins Kino).



Ich bin im Kino (Estado)
Ich gehe ins Kino (Movimiento)
"Gehen" es un verbo intransitivo. Es la acción de desplazamiento la que obliga al uso del acusativo.


----------

